# Incubator turned off accidentally



## fischer_tanvir

Hi. I was incubating some chicken eggs for a few days and they were growing. Today the incubator suddenly turned off and I did not notice. I want to know if the eggs are still alive. The turn off period was not more than 2 hours. Please someone tell me how long they can live without heat.


----------



## robin416

They should be fine. Especially considering where you live. 

Did it turn off or did someone cut the power to it?


----------



## robin416

I had to go back and look at your original post. Is this the completed incubator that you're using? Have you done any other hatches before this one? 

And more importantly, is all well with you and your family?


----------



## fischer_tanvir

robin416 said:


> They should be fine. Especially considering where you live.
> 
> Did it turn off or did someone cut the power to it?


I don't know how it got turned off. Maybe there was a loose connection somewhere or some bug in the control algorithm.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

robin416 said:


> I had to go back and look at your original post. Is this the completed incubator that you're using? Have you done any other hatches before this one?
> 
> And more importantly, is all well with you and your family?


I am glad that you remember me. My first hatch was failure. Because my idiot friend supplied me infertile eggs  . This is my 2nd try


robin416 said:


> I had to go back and look at your original post. Is this the completed incubator that you're using? Have you done any other hatches before this one?
> 
> And more importantly, is all well with you and your family?


I am glad that you remember me. My first try was failure. Because my idiot friend supplied me infertile eggs  . This is my 2nd try and I was very happy to see all of the eggs growing and that happened. Everything is well with me and my family. How about you?


----------



## robin416

Sometimes when a name is just unusual enough I remember what makes them a bit different. 

Your idiot friend? LOL Is this the one you were going to build a big incubator for? That was you, wasn't it? 

Things are good here. I've been following what is happening in your country with the virus. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

robin416 said:


> Sometimes when a name is just unusual enough I remember what makes them a bit different.
> 
> Your idiot friend? LOL Is this the one you were going to build a big incubator for? That was you, wasn't it?
> 
> Things are good here. I've been following what is happening in your country with the virus. It's heartbreaking.


Yeah you are right. I am that person . The eggs were too dark to see inside. So, I wasted 21 days from my life. Surprisingly the eggs were fine and ate them xD. I had to stop this project because of the lock-down and also I was busy with a research work. Situation is still not fine here. Yes it's heartbreaking. But it's getting better.

I am a bit relieved after your positive reply. But how long the eggs can survive without heat considering about 28 degree Celsius room temperature?


----------



## robin416

Actually they can survive for quite a few hours. Because the incubator is closed and insulated the eggs don't lose warmth very quickly. 

I think one of our forum members had his power out for 8 hours but still had a successful hatch. 

Just keep doing what you're doing to stay safe and not catch this thing. Even though things are better in the states I'm still using quite a bit of caution.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

robin416 said:


> Actually they can survive for quite a few hours. Because the incubator is closed and insulated the eggs don't lose warmth very quickly.
> 
> I think one of our forum members had his power out for 8 hours but still had a successful hatch.
> 
> Just keep doing what you're doing to stay safe and not catch this thing. Even though things are better in the states I'm still using quite a bit of caution.


Thanks a lot. I will let you know if they are hatched successfully.


----------



## robin416

With pics? BTW, what are you hatching?


----------



## fischer_tanvir

robin416 said:


> With pics? BTW, what are you hatching?


Yes with pics. This time I am hatching a Bangladeshi local breed of chicken. Don't know what it's name is. I collected the eggs from my village.


----------



## robin416

LOL Under the cover of dark so they didn't know you were collecting them? 

We do get to see different breeds that we don't have here and usually are fascinated by them.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

The problem happened again. This time in front of my eye. I think I found where the problem is.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

robin416 said:


> LOL Under the cover of dark so they didn't know you were collecting them?
> 
> We do get to see different breeds that we don't have here and usually are fascinated by them.


lol, My cousin raises chicken. I collected the eggs from him.


----------



## robin416

Then it's probably good that things had to slow down while you find where the problem is and make the necessary changes to avoid your friend having an incubator full of eggs failing. He probably wouldn't be your friend for long after that. 

Well, you're the one that said you collected them in the village. I could just see you going house to house and snatching an egg here an egg there.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

robin416 said:


> Then it's probably good that things had to slow down while you find where the problem is and make the necessary changes to avoid your friend having an incubator full of eggs failing. He probably wouldn't be your friend for long after that.
> 
> Well, you're the one that said you collected them in the village. I could just see you going house to house and snatching an egg here an egg there.


slow down? are you making fun of me? the problem was in the relay (kind of electromagnetic switch). I knocked the relay gently and it started again. That's how I knew that thing was damaged. I quickly changed the relay now it's working fine. Relays usually get damaged if they are switched frequently. But didn't realize that it will happen so fast. Anyway I have to change the whole design to use something solid state device like optotriac instead of a relay.

True that I collected them from my village. But I went to only one house and that was my cousin's house. Also I didn't snatch anything. I just asked him to give me some fertile eggs.


----------



## robin416

Nah, I'm referring to the virus forcing you to slow the development of your new incubator. 

I didn't know that about relays. Are their different types? Aren't relays used in different things that are frequent off and on? I'm thinking about well pumps right now although the switch may not be considered a relay. 

Really, it was more fun picturing you sneaking up and collecting an egg here and there. 

When the heck do you sleep? It's getting pretty late there now.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

robin416 said:


> Nah, I'm referring to the virus forcing you to slow the development of your new incubator.
> 
> I didn't know that about relays. Are their different types? Aren't relays used in different things that are frequent off and on? I'm thinking about well pumps right now although the switch may not be considered a relay.
> 
> Really, it was more fun picturing you sneaking up and collecting an egg here and there.
> 
> When the heck do you sleep? It's getting pretty late there now.


Relays are not reliable for frequent switching. Because it has mechanical parts inside it. In well pump you can use relay. It doesn't need to be switched hundreds of times a day. But at some point it will break. Maybe a few years.

My sleeping time is unusual. It's 6:14 PM here now. I am on vacation now. So, I sleep whenever I feel like. lol


----------



## robin416

OK, that makes sense. Do you have something solid state to use or will you have to wait until things are more normal there? 

Not as late as I thought it would be. It's 7:30 AM here. So, the beginning of my day.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

robin416 said:


> OK, that makes sense. Do you have something solid state to use or will you have to wait until things are more normal there?
> 
> Not as late as I thought it would be. It's 7:30 AM here. So, the beginning of my day.


I have optotriacs in my collection. But it needs additional circuitry to operate. I don't have all the components to build that circuit. Optotriacs can be switched several hundred times per second. So it's more than reliable for this application. The circuit is just complicated and adds some cost. However, it's better than risking a whole batch of 1000 eggs. I don't have plan to work on it right now. I will do it after the ongoing hatch. 

Good morning!


----------



## robin416

I had to look up optotriacs, not even sure I can say it outloud. I sort of understand why they would be the better choice for your purposes.

Collection? You sound like some of those that hang out here. Everyone seems to have a collection of things that are their passion.

And good evening to you.


----------



## Poultry Judge

fischer_tanvir said:


> I have optotriacs in my collection. But it needs additional circuitry to operate. I don't have all the components to build that circuit. Optotriacs can be switched several hundred times per second. So it's more than reliable for this application. The circuit is just complicated and adds some cost. However, it's better than risking a whole batch of 1000 eggs. I don't have plan to work on it right now. I will do it after the ongoing hatch.
> 
> Good morning!


Thank you for sharing with the group!


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> Thank you for sharing with the group!


And here is one of them now.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

You are welcome. I can share my schematics if any of you are interested. 

Today I candled the eggs. I saw something moving around inside the eggs. Obviously, these are the embryos. But I didn't see any movement inside one of the eggs. But the veins are clearly visible. Does it mean that egg is dead?


----------



## robin416

I'm not. I'm trying to think, someone here just might. Some of the folks that come here are quite curious about how things function. 

No, I'd leave it be. Mark that egg and the next time you candle see if there is increased growth.


----------



## Animals45

fischer_tanvir said:


> Hi. I was incubating some chicken eggs for a few days and they were growing. Today the incubator suddenly turned off and I did not notice. I want to know if the eggs are still alive. The turn off period was not more than 2 hours. Please someone tell me how long they can live without heat.


They are fine. How did it get turned off though?


----------



## fischer_tanvir

Animals45 said:


> They are fine. How did it get turned off though?


The relay was slightly broken.


----------



## robin416

What's the latest on the hatch now, fischer?


----------



## fischer_tanvir

robin416 said:


> What's the latest on the hatch now, fischer?


3 days left. bad news is 2 of my eggs died. idk why. I hope the rest will hatch.

btw my name is not Fischer. My name is Tanvir. I named it after Robert James Fischer who is a former chess world champion.


----------



## robin416

Thank you for the correction. Now all I have to do is remember that. 

I'm looking forward to this happening. The self made incubators always make hatching more special and yours is really high tech.


----------



## Animals45

fischer_tanvir said:


> The relay was slightly broken.


Hmm.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

@robin416 Cute. isn't it?


----------



## robin416

Yes, it works. A brand new baby peep proves it. 

Now your idiot friend just might pay you to build his big incubator. LOL


----------



## fischer_tanvir

robin416 said:


> Yes, it works. A brand new baby peep proves it.
> 
> Now your idiot friend just might pay you to build his big incubator. LOL


hahaha. as I told you before I have nothing to do with chickens but don't know why, I want to keep him/her. but why it's so scared? not letting me touch.


----------



## robin416

They are born with the instinct to be afraid of predators. Give it a bit of time, once it realizes you're not bad it will calm. 

And are looking over the top of the incubator so it doesn't know you're there? It's why most of us used cages or see through brooders. They knew we were there and we didn't scare them by suddenly appearing overhead.

Are the other eggs going to hatch? You don't want a single.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

i don't know if the other eggs are still ok. what if they don't hatch? will it die alone?


----------



## robin416

No, but it will cry a lot. The best bet is to find someone with chicks that can take it. Or if you've found yourself hooked, go find a chick to be a buddy. 

Chickens are very flock oriented. They don't like not being with their own kind and it takes a toll on them.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

maybe I will buy one or two chicks from the market if they don't hatch. i have a lot of questions. what to do now? do I need to adjust the temperature to a lower level? what about the humidity? when and what do I give him as the first meal?


----------



## robin416

LOL Here we go. Weren't interested in chickens you said. 

It will need chick feed. Problem is you're over there and I don't know what you have there or where to get it. Your poultry friend probably knows. You need a waterer so that it can drink and a feeder to put the feed in.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

gotcha. what about the temperature and humidity for now? also when do I start feeding it?


----------



## robin416

If you think those two eggs are going to hatch you need to leave it be for now. Humidity might be high for peep but until it has a pal I'd leave it in there for now.

Have you candled?


----------



## fischer_tanvir

I candled them about a week ago. they were fine. but I'm feeling like they won't hatch. cause I don't see any crack.


----------



## robin416

Put the egg up to your ear. Make sure you don't have any hair in the way and listen. You want to hear quiet peeping or scratching going on in the egg.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

robin416 said:


> Put the egg up to your ear. Make sure you don't have any hair in the way and listen. You want to hear quiet peeping or scratching going on in the egg.


man. I think they are gone. no sound. just candled it after that. it's grown in full size but not moving at all. so sad


----------



## robin416

OK, if you want to double check put a small hole in the wide end of the egg. Big enough that you can look in to see movement.

I don't know how many people I've read that discarded eggs into the trash to hear peeping later.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

hm dead. i made a big hole actually. damn. they were in full size. no yolk left. that means they died at the very last moment. what can be the possible reason? I think it's my fault. I handled the eggs a lot. also there was a 6 hour power outage in my area for some maintenance. my ips could not back it up for about two hours. that can be a reason too.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

Not a successful hatch. I guess I have to do it again with being more careful. also with the updated design.


----------



## robin416

I'm sorry. It might not have been you or your setup. Talk to your cousin to see how his hatches have gone. If he has a low hatch rate then it's genetic. Which would mean something isn't right genetically about the parents.

Now go get a peep for your single or it will drive you stark raving mad with it's pitiful cries.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

Yeah I already talked to my friend to give me two chicks. they are white leghorns i guess. my chick is a local breed. can they live together?


----------



## robin416

Probably, as long as they are as young as yours. If they are older it's going to be a problem to bring two older birds in. Might be better just to bring in one older bird.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

yeah. I thought so. His chicks are about 20 days old. So, I told him to get two newly born chicks. will be great if he can manage it. else I have to get one chick from his farm


----------



## robin416

If he can get you day old, it would be best. The three can grow up together and form a flock. Twenty days is probably too old even as a single.


----------



## Poultry Judge

fischer_tanvir said:


> gotcha. what about the temperature and humidity for now? also when do I start feeding it?


As Robin said, you really need at least two chicks. There are so many variables in the questions you asked, it is going to be difficult to give you good advice when we don't know the type of locale you are in. Perhaps you could start with talking to local people who have poultry. Also are there any farm stores, animal feed mills or stores which sell animal supplies or medicines? Veterinary offices might be able to get you someone to talk to. I guess you could even talk to a pet shop owner, they might be able to point you to poultry people. When I started with Emus, it was critical that I found people who could guide me on proper care. Where I am in Ohio, U.S. for example, many years ago, I had an Ohio state agricultural official tell me that if my Emus ever got any disease, the state would destroy them. The local veterinarians did not treat them or offer advice, so what to do? Eventually, I found two farms which had Emus and both were very happy to share advice.


----------



## robin416

I don't know if Tanvir mentioned it in this post or not but his cousin raises chickens so he does have a source for information. 

What's really fun about this is he wasn't interested in chickens. He built and incubator to see if he can build a large one for his cousin. Now that a peep has hatched he's changed his mind.


----------



## danathome

fischer_tanvir said:


> gotcha. what about the temperature and humidity for now? also when do I start feeding it?


Temps should be 37.5 C and humidity at 55-60 to incubate eggs. The chick should be given food and water 24 to 48 hours after hatching.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

Why can't I post here anymore? I had to turn on VPN to post here.


----------



## robin416

Tell me more. What did it say before you used the VPN? I've noticed our spam filter is being really picky about IPs lately. Your static IP might be the issue.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

says this when i post something or hit like


----------



## robin416

That's the forum doing that. I've seen it on one of the other forums the company owns. The only thing I can think of is that you hit it just right when you used the VPN. 

When you have issues if you post them in the Announcements forum those that get a paycheck will see it. The get notices sent. I'm one of those that actually participates on the forum and sees them.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

I brought a 4 days old chick for it. But it's a total disaster. They are not friendly to each other. I'm afraid if one of them get killed.


----------



## robin416

What's happening? Can you swap for another if this doesn't work out? I never seen where chicks go at it at that young of an age.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

swaping won't work. because the one I brought is not interested in fighting. The one I hatched is too aggressive. If I bring another it will do the same I guess. But right now they are sleeping on each other. Don't know if they made a friendship or just got tired. If they don't stop I guess I have to raise it alone. actually the breed I hatched is kinda aggressive in nature.


----------



## robin416

Oops. You might have a problem. But if they're hunkered down sleeping together it might be OK. I wonder if your peep is a rooster.

You could put a see through divider between them if it keeps up and try removing it in a few days.


----------



## fischer_tanvir

Yeah they made peace now. Maybe they are not friends yet but not enemy either . Thank god. Also it's not driving me crazy like before.

btw how to determine if my peep is a rooster or hen?


----------



## robin416

Time. Most have to grow a bit before you can tell. Seeing combs at an early age many times points at them being a male. But it's not written in stone either.

Glad to read they're doing better together and that you're not losing your mind with the constant crying of the one.

Did you get all of your chick supplies?


----------



## fischer_tanvir

yeah. A feeder, a waterer and food. They call it starter - 1. Told me to feed starter - 2 after 15 to 30 days. Then grower. That's what they supply in the farms.


----------



## danathome

fischer_tanvir said:


> I brought a 4 days old chick for it. But it's a total disaster. They are not friendly to each other. I'm afraid if one of them get killed.


_*It is normal for there to be bullying at any age, but unless the bullying is drawing blood give it some time and they're likely to become friendly. Most chickens do not like being alone. If the bullying has gotten to the point one is being injured, they need to be separated.*_


----------



## robin416

It's hard for us in a different country to know what you have there. I'm glad they were able to get you started right.

And this is the man who was not interested in chickens. This is fun.


----------



## Animals45

If you see a ring around any of the eggs take them out asap, you will kill all of the chicks.


----------

